# Pergola patio design



## AeR0 (Jul 19, 2010)

hello again.. .basically my back yard provides me with no shade.. there is no deck nothing..


i have been considering putting down a concrete pad and building a pergola overtop 

has anyone else done this and have any suggestions for me?


----------



## handyguys (Jul 20, 2010)

I built a pergola on an existing deck once. You can see some before and after pictures of it here
Pergola Project

The shades were shadetree brand


----------



## AeR0 (Jul 20, 2010)

kool thanks for the pic... currently ive got nothing in my backyard so i been planning on on putting down at 15x25 cement pad and than buidling it from there..


----------



## TxBuilder (Jul 21, 2010)

Nice pergola.


----------

